# Need help seeing a networked drive



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

There seem to be some similar threads, but I don't understand the answers. Thanks for your patience!

The problem in a nutshell: I have a 2 TB hard drive hooked to my wireless router. I'd like to send downloaded video files to it, and have the TiVo's pull those files off the networked drive. Right now, the TiVo's can see the networked drive, but it says there are no videos on it.

The details:
Two HD TiVo's (TiVo 1 and TiVo 2) are wired into the router.
The router is a Netgear WNDR3700 Dual Band
The 2 TB hard drive is a Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex Desk USB 3.0

The computers are:
Acer Laptop running Windows Vista. 4 GB ram, 32 bit operating system, 2.00 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo chip. 
300 gig hard drive partitioned into a 144 GB C drive, 140 GB D drive, and an external 500 GB drive.
The Acer has TiVo Desktop Plus version 2.8.2 (412369)

Also on the network are a Mac Powerbook G4 and my iPad. We also have another Mac and PC that I'm not worried about.

On the TiVo desktop, I can't find the network to publish a folder. However, when I go to Preferences, and change the location of files that go from TiVo to PC, I can see the network, navigate through the file structure of the networked drive, but can't actually choose any of those folders.

TiVo 1 and TiVo 2 both show Videos on Ready DLNA: WNDR3700 when I go to Now Playing, but when I choose them, it says they are empty. They actually have files and folders with AVI and MP4 files in them.

I hope I've explained it all! Any suggestions on what I can do?

Thanks

Phil


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> On the TiVo desktop, I can't find the network to publish a folder. However, when I go to Preferences, and change the location of files that go from TiVo to PC, I can see the network, navigate through the file structure of the networked drive, but can't actually choose any of those folders.
> 
> TiVo 1 and TiVo 2 both show Videos on Ready DLNA: WNDR3700 when I go to Now Playing, but when I choose them, it says they are empty. They actually have files and folders with AVI and MP4 files in them.
> 
> I hope I've explained it all! Any suggestions on what I can do?


Odd, normally you SHOULD be able to publish a drive letter and folder on your home network using TiVo Desktop on one of the PCs. Try assigning a drive letter in windows to that drive on the netgear router. Now create a windows shortcut to the directory on that drives in Windows and copy that shortcut into the My TiVo Recordings folder. TiVo Desktop should now present those files to the DVR as if they reside on the PC, even though they do not.

You will not be able to set TiVo Destkop to save files from the TiVo DVR to a network location. It only will allow you to assign folders that live directly on that PC. I believe this shortcoming is an intentional FEATURE of TiVo Desktop. The object being to keep it from being used in a network environement where the *.tivo files could be widely shared. (yes that isn't really sensible, it is speculation on my part, so you can ignore it if you like)

Since your Device offers Ready DLNA it can serve to your TiVo DVR directly from the router. Ready DLNA includes a TiVo HMO server, like that found in TiVo Desktop running on a PC. To the best of my knowledge it should serve files it knows are compatible with your TiVo DVR, including *.tivo files. You may want to check with Netgear or read the manual for that device to see if it considers MP4s to be compatible. As far as AVI goes, that is a container format, you need to see if what it CONTAINS is compatible and check that. If those files are visible from TiVo Desktop when placed in the My TiVo Recordings folder, can be pulled to the DVR and play, then they are compatible.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> TiVo 1 and TiVo 2 both show Videos on Ready DLNA: WNDR3700 when I go to Now Playing, but when I choose them, it says they are empty. They actually have files and folders with *AVI and MP4* files in them.
> 
> I hope I've explained it all! Any suggestions on what I can do?
> 
> ...


I don't think avi or mp4 files are recognized by TiVo via DLNA. I have it working with mpg files.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

CuriousMark said:


> You will not be able to set TiVo Destkop to save files from the TiVo DVR to a network location. It only will allow you to assign folders that live directly on that PC.


This is not quite true - at least it wasn't when I used TD. The issue is that you cannot use mapped drive letters. Drive letter mappings only exist for your login session - they are not system-wide mappings and they have no bearing on services running behind the scenes. Instead you need to use the alternate form of file addressing. Instead of m:\videos where M is mapped to directory x on the server, you need to use \\server\x\videos. The double slash tells windows that the following name is the server name, and it parses out the rest of the file name relative to that server.

This works fine in TD (or at least it did while I was still using it)


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You might have better luck with PyTivo. Files such as .avi and .mp4 is not recognized under Tivo Desktop and you would need Desktop Plus (or PyTivo). I can transfer (pull and push), using PyTivo, .mkv, mp4, I think also .avi but not for a while.
I tried a iTunes download of a .m4v and it didn't work, perhaps because of the DRM.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

It sounds like I should ditch TiVo Desktop Plus and go with PyTiVo. That might solve another problem I've been having: TiVo not recognizing certain file types, and I've also had problems where I transfer files to one TiVo, but can't take them off one TiVo and onto another.


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

I have 4 .mpg movies and the Tivo can't see it in the SHARE FOLDER in the WNDR3700


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

amatheu said:


> I have 4 .mpg movies and the Tivo can't see it in the SHARE FOLDER in the WNDR3700


What software do you have running on the WNDR that would allow the tivo to see it? Tivo cannot natively see a networked drive. Also, it is NOT DLNA compliant as a client so it cannot natively access a DLNA server.

You either need a PC running a server such as Tivo Desktop or Pytivo that in turn accesses the network share, or somehow port something like pytivo onto the WNDR3700 environment.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

I use Kmttg to auto download, strip commercials, and convert video from the TiVos on my network. I also use Galleon to for goback utility. I have both of these running on an old AMD Sempron machine with 2 1TB drives hanging off of it. Kmttg will download and do it's magic and galleon to put them back. Kmttg will also auto convert to other formats if needed. ex. Occasionally I'll have it download a show and convert it to an iPad format for offline viewing. 

Haven't used pyTiVo but I have read it provides both the upload and download components. Don't know what kind of conversion it will do.


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

jbernardis said:


> What software do you have running on the WNDR that would allow the tivo to see it? Tivo cannot natively see a networked drive. Also, it is NOT DLNA compliant as a client so it cannot natively access a DLNA server.
> 
> You either need a PC running a server such as Tivo Desktop or Pytivo that in turn accesses the network share, or somehow port something like pytivo onto the WNDR3700 environment.


 NOT sorry but you are wrong!, I don't have any software, except the Tivo Desktop in my computer, but when I go to the Tivo I see two PC icons, one my PC the other the WNDR3700, when I browse the WNDR3700 some times I see my folder with the 4 movies inside, but when I open the folder some times I see the movies and some times NOT, then when I see the movies and I click to transfer NOTHING HAPPEN!!! My Router is DLNA and NAS compliant, I also I can see the folder with my computer turned OFF.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

jbernardis said:


> This is not quite true - at least it wasn't when I used TD. The issue is that you cannot use mapped drive letters. Drive letter mappings only exist for your login session - they are not system-wide mappings and they have no bearing on services running behind the scenes. Instead you need to use the alternate form of file addressing. Instead of m:\videos where M is mapped to directory x on the server, you need to use \\server\x\videos. The double slash tells windows that the following name is the server name, and it parses out the rest of the file name relative to that server.
> 
> This works fine in TD (or at least it did while I was still using it)


The 'browse for folder' dialog does not allow entry of UNC paths. A network location setup as a UNC path, or a mapped drive letter will both show up in the 'browse for folder' dialog, but when selected the Ok button is programmatically grayed out to prevent the user from selecting it. I believe you are recalling the registry hack where you can enter a UNC path and get TiVo Desktop to honor it. I did not try that one, it may still work. As I recall the destination folder must also contain the hidden windows files with TiVo specific contents to be selectable on a network share.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

jbernardis said:


> What software do you have running on the WNDR that would allow the tivo to see it? Tivo cannot natively see a networked drive. Also, it is NOT DLNA compliant as a client so it cannot natively access a DLNA server.
> 
> You either need a PC running a server such as Tivo Desktop or Pytivo that in turn accesses the network share, or somehow port something like pytivo onto the WNDR3700 environment.


The WNDR3700 offers Netgear's readydlna which includes a limited HMO server. It treats it as part of DLNA though we all know that it is not. This creates confusion, because users think that it is DLNA serving to their TiVo. From a user perspective it doesn't really matter and that is the way that Netgear coded it. The DLNA server settings are used to also control the HMO server settings. Ready DLNA will not transcode and will only serve Native TiVo files (and perhaps also properly encoded MPG files, I am unsure about this part). For those simply wishing to archive *.tivo files to a NAS and pull them back later, this is a very nice solution. If you wish to do more, then a PC running pyTivo or something similar is going to be needed.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

amatheu said:


> NOT sorry but you are wrong!, I don't have any software, except the Tivo Desktop in my computer, but when I go to the Tivo I see two PC icons, one my PC the other the WNDR3700, when I browse the WNDR3700 some times I see my folder with the 4 movies inside, but when I open the folder some times I see the movies and some times NOT, then when I see the movies and I click to transfer NOTHING HAPPEN!!! My Router is DLNA and NAS compliant, I also I can see the folder with my computer turned OFF.


Your router is also HMO compliant, they just don't say so. HMO is TiVo's Home Media Option and defines TiVo's pre-DLNA video server architecture.

If it is being inconsistent about showing you what is available to transfer and failing transfers, it may be buggy. Make sure you have the latest firmware version on your router and you may want to ask at the Netgear help forums about the types of files it will report as being available to a TiVo DVR. Perhaps there is a known bug and workaround for this. Remember, it should not show or try to transfer any file that the DVR cannot accept natively. Mostly that means anything that is not a *.TiVo file encoded with your MAK or a DVD compliant *.MPG file. Anything beyond those is going to need something more powerful running on a PC to serve it.


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

CuriousMark said:


> Your router is also HMO compliant, they just don't say so. HMO is TiVo's Home Media Option and defines TiVo's pre-DLNA video server architecture.
> 
> If it is being inconsistent about showing you what is available to transfer and failing transfers, it may be buggy. Make sure you have the latest firmware version on your router and you may want to ask at the Netgear help forums about the types of files it will report as being available to a TiVo DVR. Perhaps there is a known bug and workaround for this. Remember, it should not show or try to transfer any file that the DVR cannot accept natively. Mostly that means anything that is not a *.TiVo file encoded with your MAK or a DVD compliant *.MPG file. Anything beyond those is going to need something more powerful running on a PC to serve it.


Thanks for this great information, the first I did when I install the router was update the firmware to version 1.0.0.8 then I created the share and I start notice this problem with the folder appear and dissapear, movies inside and some times tivo say folder have not recordings, etc, is really a nightmare because I call Netgear they have not answer, I call Tivo same thing, today a Tech from Tivo even told me what was DLNA or NAS and he don't know about it, Tivo and Netgear parnership in a DLNA+ NAS storage you can google with this "Netgear-Tivo" and you find out, in the time I'm screw traying to make this work with not help. I can see two computers icons in the Tivo, One is My computer the other belong to the Router.

Thanks for the help below is a copy from Tivo

"Now with ReadyDLNA (available with RAIDiator 4.1.5+ for the ReadyNAS NV+, NV, Duo, 1100, X6, and 600 and soon to be available on the x86 platform), you have the option of doing the same thing, straight from your ReadyNAS. So you can now turn off your computer and let the low-power-consuming, stream-everything ReadyNAS stream your media straight to your TiVo. And do it very easily.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

CuriousMark said:


> The 'browse for folder' dialog does not allow entry of UNC paths. A network location setup as a UNC path, or a mapped drive letter will both show up in the 'browse for folder' dialog, but when selected the Ok button is programmatically grayed out to prevent the user from selecting it. I believe you are recalling the registry hack where you can enter a UNC path and get TiVo Desktop to honor it. I did not try that one, it may still work. As I recall the destination folder must also contain the hidden windows files with TiVo specific contents to be selectable on a network share.


That has been my experience, as well. I have to admit I have not tried the UNC specifier with the most recent version of TDT, but AFAIK, the only way to get this to work is with the registry hack - if then. For this and a significant number of other reasons, I do not recommend TDT. I suggest pyTivo or Galleon for GoBack, and kmttg or Galleon for TTG. I'm using all three running on a Debian "Squeeze" Linux server with an 11T RAID array.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

amatheu said:


> NOT sorry but you are wrong!, I don't have any software, except the Tivo Desktop in my computer,


Actually I'm not wrong. I said you needed Tivo Desktop - and that is also what you say - you just didn't say so in your original post. I was just asking.

ReadyDLNA is, in my opinion, a POS. I have a readyNAS and I although I run readyDLNA for my PS3, I have tivo support turned off. I use pytivo, also running on the readyNAS, to serve videos back to the tivo.

I didn't know tivo desktop did not support UNC file names. I haven't used it in quite some time, but when I DID use it, I definitely specified my directories using UNC - they must have removed the capability.


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

jbernardis said:


> Actually I'm not wrong. I said you needed Tivo Desktop - and that is also what you say - you just didn't say so in your original post. I was just asking.
> 
> ReadyDLNA is, in my opinion, a POS. I have a readyNAS and I although I run readyDLNA for my PS3, I have tivo support turned off. I use pytivo, also running on the readyNAS, to serve videos back to the tivo.
> 
> I didn't know tivo desktop did not support UNC file names. I haven't used it in quite some time, but when I DID use it, I definitely specified my directories using UNC - they must have removed the capability.


AGAIN, this are your words "What software do you have running on the WNDR that would allow the tivo to see it? Tivo cannot natively see a networked drive. Also, it is NOT DLNA compliant as a client so it cannot natively access a DLNA server.

and I told you I DON'T have any software in the Router WNDR3700 the Tivo is seen the Folders in the router just after I create the share!! the Tivo desktop is in my computer but I don't use to share the drive from the router, OR HAVE NOTHING TO SEE WITH THE ROUTER! Some times the Tivo see the Movies store in the share some times NOT. Something is in the Firmware that permit the Tivo See the folders in the router, also the router show in the tivo with a Computer ICON, I have two Computers Icon in my TIvo one is my PC the other is the WNDR3700


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I think the answer is from curiousmark above in post number 12. The WNDR might be running readydlna which offers a limited HMO server. 

It has to be this because - I'll say it one more time - the tivo cannot natively see a network drive or even a DLNA server. You need to be running an HMO server (such as tivo desktop, pytivo, or, possibly, readydlna) or an HME server (such as galleon). There is no other protocol the tivo speaks - at least not yet.


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

OK here is the log from the folder in the WNDR3700 is mentioning that the Tivo is anable OK why can't see the movies? the help is appreciate, I ready expend tons of hhours with Tivo and Netgear and one is blaming the other, but in the middle I'm expending time frustration and more.
  
2011/05/05 23:12:09] minidlna.c:711: warn: Starting MiniDLNA version 1.0.18 [SQLite 3.6.16].
[2011/05/05 23:12:09] minidlna.c:734: warn: Creating new database...
[2011/05/05 23:12:09] minidlna.c:799: warn: HTTP listening on port 8200
[2011/05/05 23:12:09] minidlna.c:811: warn: TiVo support is enabled.
[2011/05/05 23:12:09] scanner.c:716: warn: Scanning /tmp/mnt/sda1
[2011/05/05 23:12:09] scanner.c:784: warn: Scanning /tmp/mnt/sda1 finished (0 files)!

Also, when I click in the folder containing the movies and see the security option everyone is with special permission and is grayed out I can't change in any place, also I can't add a users


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I would tend to blame netgear on this one. The tivo protocols are not exactly new and lots of other servers work fine with them. ALso, I know that early on, readydlna on my netgear readynas was FULL of bugs - so many that I simply disabled tivo support - it just didn't work.

Now netgear may have fixed these issues by now, but it left such a bad taste in my mouth that I never went back. My advice to you is to see if there are any firmware updates for your router. It's probably not a platform that is easy to put your own executables onto, so you're kind of at Netgear's mercy here.


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

jbernardis said:


> I would tend to blame netgear on this one. The tivo protocols are not exactly new and lots of other servers work fine with them. ALso, I know that early on, readydlna on my netgear readynas was FULL of bugs - so many that I simply disabled tivo support - it just didn't work.
> 
> Now netgear may have fixed these issues by now, but it left such a bad taste in my mouth that I never went back. My advice to you is to see if there are any firmware updates for your router. It's probably not a platform that is easy to put your own executables onto, so you're kind of at Netgear's mercy here.


Not I giving for end the problem with the router I just order an RNDU200
and finish the problem, because this guys are blaming one to the others, not fixes, and finally I get nothing, so I decide go for it.


----------



## K-Wood (Feb 28, 2003)

CuriousMark said:


> The 'browse for folder' dialog does not allow entry of UNC paths. A network location setup as a UNC path, or a mapped drive letter will both show up in the 'browse for folder' dialog, but when selected the Ok button is programmatically grayed out to prevent the user from selecting it. I believe you are recalling the registry hack where you can enter a UNC path and get TiVo Desktop to honor it. I did not try that one, it may still work. As I recall the destination folder must also contain the hidden windows files with TiVo specific contents to be selectable on a network share.


So, the bottom line is that TiVo Desktop will not record directly to a network drive? Is there a work-around, perhaps using the registry hack you mentioned? If so, how does one find the hack?


----------

